# What is toe drag?



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I was reading the Burton page on my boots and it had this as a feature...

Shrinkage™ Footprint Reduction Technology

Shrinkage™ reduces the boot’s overall footprint one full size, meaning a men’s size 10 fits like a size 10, but has the footprint of a typical size 9. Shorter, lighter, sleeker—never suffer from toe drag again. ​
No idea what that means though


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

It's caused by your boots sticking past the edge of your board (vertically). On a hard lean on your toe edge, your *toes* will *drag* on the snow. You don't want your boots adding resistance/drag as that's unpredictable and hard to control You only want your board edge contacting the snow and doing the work to turn your board.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

means your boot is hanging over the edge of the board and causing it to drag in the snow during sharp turns. heel drag is when your heel is dragging in the snow. pretty self explanatory


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Googling "toe drag" would also have solved your question.


----------



## d916 (Mar 3, 2011)

It means exactly what it is Toe Drag = Your toes of your boots are sticking out of your board too forward out and when you carve that the toes of your boots might drag (touch the snow) while riding causing some difficulties with your riding such as slowing you down,losing control because of the drag, etc.  Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

im really not sure why after the second post (who answered the question correctly) 2 more people answered the same question with the same answer, i mean obviously the question had been answered but 2 more people felt the need to reply with the same answer........just dont make no sense ma!


----------



## d916 (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL, I just thought that giving him different explanations would help him have a better understanding that's all just to have more incites on the meaning of it is even though after the second person have already answered correctly  Just wanted to help a fellow member out as much as I can with the little knowledge that I have on some things that I also myself learned a lot from this forum :laugh: Sorry if it bothered you.


cjcameron11 said:


> im really not sure why after the second post (who answered the question correctly) 2 more people answered the same question with the same answer, i mean obviously the question had been answered but 2 more people felt the need to reply with the same answer........just dont make no sense ma!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh no it didn't bother me just found it funny


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's when a chick drags her vagina over your face. CAMEL TOE!


----------



## d916 (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL hahahahaha now that's funny!



BurtonAvenger said:


> It's when a chick drags her vagina over your face. CAMEL TOE!


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's when a chick drags her vagina over your face. CAMEL TOE!


Ha - well, I would prefer that over toe drag

Thanks to those that helped clarify!


----------

